# ISO Italian Salad Dressing Recipe



## deepfryerdan (Jul 25, 2011)

So the next thing I feel like I need to tackle is Italian salad dressing. I've made some in the past and it was alright but now I'm looking for some tried and true, some favorites, some simple but powerful recipes. My wife is picky so it's going to be tough to find one she'll like. I so like using Italian dressing to marinade my meats with often so the winner would need to be versatile. 

I'll probably make a few of the recipes I find and get from this thread and I'll then write a blog post about it. So, if you want to be cited for your recipe, let me know.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 25, 2011)

Not to plug myself or anything, but the blog post will be at deepfryerdan.wordpress.com when it's done.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 25, 2011)

The closest thing to "homemade" Italian dressing I've done is Good Seasons!!  Their packet is just too easy and just right for me on flavor that I haven't bothered to do anything else.  Also, I'm not one to have a lot of fresh herbs and spices around.  They were not something I learned to cook with so my skills using them are pretty poor.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

jabbur, you make me feel good.  I, too, use good seasons.  I upgrade from the plain oil and vinegar my mom used -- I use a good wine vinegar (if I want dark, a decent balsamic) and EVOO.  If I have good garlic I might toss in a clove; if I want it zippy I might toss in a dried chili pepper.  But Good Seasons is my basic starting point.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Seasons is also great as a seasoning for potato salad.

Someone posted a recipe for the spice mixture.  I'll try to find it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope, I was wrong.  The recipe I was thinking of was for a Hidden Valley type Ranch Dressing mix.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2011)

For Italian Salad dressing, I like to combine:
olive oil
white basalmic (or red) vinegar
4-5 roasted garlic cloves
fresh oregano
fresh basil
grated fresh parm.
grated fresh romano
a splash of maple syrup

I use about 2/3 oil to 1/3 vinegar. To taste, use a lettuce leaf you dip in it.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Seasons is also my "secret" ingredient for my hot artichoke dip.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2011)

Waring - mine is not a simple recipe but tasty. All ingredient amounts are to personal taste preference.

Italian Salad Dressing  – Extra virgin olive oil (or a combo of EVOO, flax seed oil, canola oil), garlic paste, Italian herb paste (or fresh basil, parsley, oregano), anchovy paste (I use the tubes for a large batch that will sit a few days or fresh ingredients for a small batch that will be used in 1 sitting), Trader Joe’s 21 seasoning salute, garlic powder, onion powder, Goya adobo seasoning, accent, ground sea salt, ground peppercorns, ground red pepper flakes, cayenne, Hungarian hot paprika, red wine vinegar (or favorite vinegar. I sometimes use apple cidar, chianti or champagne vinegars or a combo) & McCormick Parmesan & herb Perfect Pinch.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

This is my favorite. It's fairly simple but takes a little time before it tastes right. I use dried herbs because I don't have ready access to fresh but I think fresh would also work well.

2 tblsp cider vinegar, red wine vinegar, or even just white vinegar (cider is my favorite)
1 tsp lemon juice
3 tblsp water
3 tblsp good flavored extra virgin olive oil
1 - 2 cloves garlic (depending on how garlicy you want it)
1/4 small onion (about 1 tblsp once it's minced)
1/4 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp basil
pepper to taste
salt to taste (optional, I don't actually use any)
red pepper flakes to taste (optional)

The night before you need it, mix the vinegar and lemon in whatever container you plan to store the dressing in. Mince the garlic and onion and add to the vinegar and lemon mix.  Add the oregano, basil, black pepper and red pepper flakes. Mix well. Let sit overnight. 

The next morning add the water and stir. If the herbs have absorbed too much of the liquid you can add a little more vinegar and/or lemon. Taste as you add the water to get it to the strength you desire. I don't like mine overly vinegary which is why I add water. Once you get the flavor balance the way you want it add the olive oil. I personally prefer an olive oil with a slightly nutty flavor for this but it also works well with one that is fruity or leafy. Make sure to stir or shake vigorously right before drizzling onto salad (or whatever else you might be drizzling it over). 

The nice thing about this one is that if you test it in the morning and the seasonings aren't strong enough you have time to add more. I find leaving them in the vinegar overnight helps draw out the flavor and gives me a better idea what the end product is going to taste like. Also, because it's simple you can easily add other flavors to it as needed. So if you wanted to add grated parmesan to it the next morning you could, or if you wanted to make it creamy you could add a little sour cream. You can also add chopped olives, minced sweet pepper, minced roasted sweet pepper, avocado, finely chopped cucumber, whatever you need to get the flavor that fits. 

This particular recipe doesn't make a very large amount so double, triple, etc. as needed.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 25, 2011)

I use a Good Seasons packet, but I use twice as much oil and vinegar (I use olive oil and cider/balsamic) as the packet calls for.  I find the regular recipe too salty.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the sound of that, p.a.g, and I think I'll add it to my list to make. It is hard around my home to find fresh herbs, I usually have to drive 20+ miles to get to some and that's not a drive I like to make.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 26, 2011)

While not exactly what you're looking for, this one is a staple around here. You can also add herbs (dried or fresh) to make it more "Italian".

*Creamy Vinaigrette*

1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons or more good white wine vinegar
3 tablespoons sour cream, yogurt or mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 small shallot cut into chunks
Salt and freshly ground black pepper.

Combine all ingredients except shallot in a blender or food processor and turn on machine. It takes about 30 seconds for a creamy emulsion to form. Taste and add additional vinegar a teaspoon or two at a time until balance tastes right.

Add shallot and pulse a few times until shallot is minced within dressing. 

Taste, adjust the seasonings, and serve.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2011)

My recipe is simple nut tasty.
Amounts are approximate: use evoo, red wine vinegar homemade if possible, Worcestershire, 1-2 teas. sugar.1 tea. Dijon, 1-2 cloves crushed garlic.Mix well pour over salad a little at a time. 
kadesma


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 26, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:
			
		

> I like the sound of that, p.a.g, and I think I'll add it to my list to make. It is hard around my home to find fresh herbs, I usually have to drive 20+ miles to get to some and that's not a drive I like to make.



Fresh herbs can be difficult to find around here too, especially in winter. I really should just grow my own. Let me know how the recipe works for you and if you find an especially tasty addition please let me know that too. I'm always looking for tweeks to the stuff I already make. Shakes up the hubby a bit.


----------



## taurus430 (Feb 10, 2012)

I make a simple dressing that is kinda Italian. 1 part (1-2 tbsp) lemon juice, 3 parts olive oil, 1 or 2 cloves garlic crushed in a press, 1/2-1 tsp dijon mustard, 1 tsp honey or agave, salt & pepper. Shake it up in a bottle or wisk it. From this you may add Italian seasoning or whatever but I like it just the way it is. Sometimes I add oregano, that's it. Very nice in the summer on greens.


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2012)

This bears repeating here. Buy an inexpensive balsamic vinegar at your grocery store. Place the contents in a saucepan and simmer on low until it becomes thick and syrupy. This is as close to the real thing that you would spend big bucks for at Modena, Italy. Use this for your Italian dressings.


----------

